
Ask HN: Which GPU to Get for Deep Learning in June 2018? - webmaven
It has been over a year since Tim Dettmers&#x27; excellent blog post on the subject[0] was last updated, and six months since he declared that Deep Learning was in a &quot;hardware limbo&quot;[1].<p>Can anyone recommend similar resources that are up to date, or post current analysis and recommendations here (even if just the equivalent of the TL&#x2F;DR section)?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timdettmers.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;09&#x2F;which-gpu-for-deep-learning&#x2F;<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;timdettmers.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;12&#x2F;21&#x2F;deep-learning-hardware-limbo&#x2F;
======
en4bz
Nvidia's new consumer cards are expected to come out in August so it may be
worthwhile to wait if you can. You could either buy a new card then or get
older cards at a discount when the new cards come out.

One important note is that Nvidia has partitioned their enterprise (Volta) and
consumer (Turing) GPUs into two different dies. Turing is presumably more
gaming focused and may not be well suited to DL. However all Volta card as of
now are over $3K in price. If you do want to wait for Turing I'd wait to see
the benchmarks vs the previous gen (Pascal).

------
ed_at_work
Now that crypto has experienced a bust, GPU prices have dropped tremendously.
That said, the 1080 ti can be had for a song now compared to what it was just
a few months ago

------
DrNuke
The 8GB GTX 1070 is still the best pound-for-pound for the average
practitioner. If skilled enough with architectures and algos, the 6GB GTX 1060
is even cheaper.

------
stealthmodeclan
I rent GPUs for deep learning (with android app frontend built in Flutter)
from Hetzner and OVH. Maybe that's something you can test before buying one?

~~~
curiousgal
OVH's website is down lol

------
segmondy
Nothing less than the GTX 1080 if you are really serious.

